# Freeway Again



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I cant answer my own post this damm stupid thing keeps on telling me invalid session.

I wanted to say he is now coming to me If I call him ... I saw him in the garden this morning ..pitzi pitzi'd him and he can along meowing happily ... he came in through the cat flap .... and I put his food down and retreated a bit and sat on the floor ...... so it wont be long now ... as soon as my vet bill is up to date i can have him snipped  

Im battling to get a pic .. my dogs also want to see what im doing and then he runs off ....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, that's wonderful! I hope the pups allow you to get a picture soon! Sometimes I get that message too, and I hit "refresh." I hope that works for you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Also if it keeps saying invalid session, try hitting the back button & submitting again. I think that's what I did once & it didn't create a double message either :wink:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great news!  Good luck with "the big snip"!!!

I would be afraid to look at your vet bill...Kudos to you for all the help you give to these wayward animals. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jet Green is _so_ right, Carole! You are these ferals' angel. You deserve kudos! :thumb


----------

